# Cloudy water based polyurethane



## jhsu (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm working on a project were I applied a water-based polyurethane over a wallpaper to protect it in a high traffic area.

When I bought the polyurethane, the guy at the paint store said using a regular roller was fine and forgot to mention that I should use a low nap. 

After I applied 1 coat it dried cloudy. I've left it for a week now and it's still cloudy in spots where it looks like it went on too thick.

Is there any way to fix or minimize this with a second coat??

Thanks!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats a bummer, what was the product?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What nap did you use?
Are you a HO? 
What product? 
How did you find us? 
Do you know anything about lignins?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I only brush and spray WB Polyurethane.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

robladd said:


> I only brush and spray WB Polyurethane.


]\

I tried to brush some 7' doors once with a water poly and it turned out to be a nightmare.It was a wood laminate and I had to eventually sand off the poly and paint it.the finish was terrible and uneven.I had the doors on horses and used long brush strokes and tried to feather it in but it came out bad.next time i spray them if i use a water poly.I should have used an oil poly to brush.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this a diy project?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it is


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Thats a bummer, what was the product?


Dude please stop scaring DIY's away. :no:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dude please stop scaring DIY's away. :no:


Egar this is a serious issue here. Im here to offer only the most professional of answers. Clearly he is super pro, rolling poly over wallpaper


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Egar this is a serious issue here. Im here to offer only the most professional of answers. Clearly he is super pro, rolling poly over wallpaper


actually i could see a need for that.what if you wanted a tough finish over a wallpaper in a pre-school or whatever where it takes a beating?hey,i tried.:thumbsup:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Should have used special formula.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Xmark said:


> actually i could see a need for that.what if you wanted a tough finish over a wallpaper in a pre-school or whatever where it takes a beating?hey,i tried.:thumbsup:


Every PDF file I have read for WB Polyurethane says in the Application Guideline-Brush and Spray, do not roll this product.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> Should have used special formula.


Have to know the right people. He might not be in the circles


----------



## jhsu (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum. Should I move this question to another forum? I just saw surface preparation and application so thought this was a good place to post it.

I am an artist helping a friend do a custom wallpaper design in an ice cream shop. I screen-printed the design on paper, wheat pasted it to the wall, and then put polyurethane on it to protect it. A friend had done the same process in a restaurant with good results.

The cloudiness isn't the end of the world, but was just wondering if there was something that anyone has been able to do to minimize the cloudiness with a second coat. Would sanding lightly with a high grit paper help at all?

I went to a local Benjamin Moore, they are normally very helpful and knowledgeable, but the day I bought the polyurethane they were closing and so didn't get a chance to talk to them fully about the application. I mentioned using a roller and the only thing they emphasized was go slow as to prevent air bubbles.

I went back the next day and they said let it dry longer and use a thin foam roller for the second coat, but they didn't seem to have a good solution if it was still cloudy after a couple days.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## jhsu (May 8, 2012)

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/DownloadBinaryServletTDS?fileName=20111216_N423_TDS_US_OKF.pdf&propertyName=multidatasheet%5B1%5D.data_sheet_file_en_US&np=productcatalog_datasheets%2Ftds%2FTDS_0423

Here is a link to the TDS for the polyurethane. It does say, can be applied with a roller using a short nap.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have always had a positive result brushing and spraying wb polyurethane. I have yet to have a positive result from rolling.

Every time I have rolled it I have laid it off with a brush.


----------



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

IMO , it sounds like you have trapper moisture under the wb polyurethane. Maybe the wheat paste was not dry. If it happens over wood a wipe with a little lacquer thinner would fix it but I don’t think you want to try that over a screen print paper. Good luck.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

That's an easy fix, grab some methyl hydrate and a rag. Soak the rag with it and wipe over the blushed area. Then set it on fire and let it burn out.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> That's an easy fix, grab some methyl hydrate and a rag. Soak the rag with it and wipe over the blushed area. Then set it on fire and let it burn out.


I've actually been using a blowtorch for that. Cuts down on time, raises production.


----------



## jhsu (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for humoring me. I'll check if the owner has fire insurance and get a blow torch before I do that second coat.


----------

